# Low Profile and a Ferry



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I am sure I have seen discussion about this but sorry cannot find it. I usually use Euro Tunnel but as this time the price is not competitive I am booking a Ferry. The last time I used a Ferry was with my Caravan 20 years ago and damaged the back end driving off. I have a Autocruise Pioneer and I have as I say read various comments about the height. Has anybody taken a low profile Autocruise on the Ferry and have they had any problems or advice.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I took my Chausson Welcome 85 on the Seafrance ferry from Dover to Calais with no problem.
There is a steepish concrete ramp up to the ferry and the cargo bay is enormous. We felt a bit lost as there were so few vehicles on passage.

Both disembarkations were almost level so even though we have a longish rear overhang there wwas no chance of damage.

A largish German N & B in front of us was a bit nervous and went diagonally down the slight slope, (does that help?).

The fun bit is following the 'spaghetti junction' exit at Dover whilst trying to remember we are back in Blighty and now have to drive on the left.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is not low profile Autocruise that is the problem, it is low Alko chassis that is the problem. Have heard reports of late model (X250) Starblazers grounding on ferries both in the middle and on the rear overhang.
Gerry


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Grumpyman

Your motorhome has very little rear overhang and will not be a problem. It's the 60% overhang vans on a lowline that have to watch out. Our previous Starburst, your equivalent, has been over by ferry loads of times without any problem.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

ob1 said:


> Grumpyman
> 
> Your motorhome has very little rear overhang and will not be a problem. It's the 60% overhang vans on a lowline that have to watch out. Our previous Starburst, your equivalent, has been over by ferry loads of times without any problem.


Thanks for that and I do not think i explained my concerns properly which were around the electric step and underslung waste tank which sits about 10 inches off the ground.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Grumpyman. I have a Pioneer Magellan which is probably worse that yours. Haveing a wheelbase of only 3.2m on a van 6m long. We are planning a trip involving a lot of ferries next year, (It should have been this year, but illness stopped us) So I have invested in air suspension (and increasing payload at the same time) so I can raise the back end a bit.

Tco


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Further to the above, I have just taken "Ferdinand" (Magellan, right?) on the ferry to/from the Isle of Arran, Caledonian Macbrayne. no problem with the back end as I had feared. However when I made the booking, the operator asked me the height of the MH. I said "Less than three metres" I couldn't remember the actual height ( 2.82m). The ferry was pretty full going over and they had used the upper deck for cars as we loaded. We were directed under the raised deck I was a bit nervous about the height, but carried on and we didn't hit anything, but I was shocked to see just how little clearance there was between the top of the Heki and the bottom of the upper deck PHEW!

I guess they knew what they were doing, but it worried me for a moment.

Tco


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi, Grumpyman - nice to speak to you again.

Our Murvi has so many things hanging underneath - extra water tank, extra waste tank, electric step, Eberspacher heater - and we've had no problem with the shuttle, P&O ferries and NorfolkLine ferries.

Some non-articulated HGV drivers go across the ramp/pier junction one wheel at a time - that is diagonally - to minimise the chance of grounding but I think that this would be over-the-top in your van. The only time I've done it was on the Bowness (Windermere) ferry where the angle is much more severe than on any of the cross channel ferries and even there it wasn't really necessary.

Have a great trip.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have now been and had to come back early, thanks for all the advice no problems at all my drive was steeper.


----------

